# Fujitsu Scansnap help



## Underbank56a (Sep 22, 2011)

Help, I've had a Scansnap S1500 for a year or two, attached to my PC running XP, with no problems. Last week, it stopped "talking" to the PC. The blue light flashed as normal when I press the scan button, but nothing happened on the PC.

I tried to uninstall the programs and drivers using the control panel>Add/remove but it wouldn't remove, so I tried to delete the files from crograms/pfu, but it wouldn't let some of the files be taken off. I also deleted the pfu from regedit.

Tried to reinstall from original disk, but it wouldn't let me saying it was already installed.

I got a program from Fujitsu support called ssclean which I ran, and it removed the progs from add/remove screen, and let me use the reinstall disk. All loaded up as normal, but when I came to re-attach the scanner, nothing happened, no notification of new software etc. The blue light on the scanner comes on when I connect to the PC so there's a connection. I've tried different cables.

I've repeated all of the above a few times over the past few days and I can't think of anything else to do. Not getting any sense out of emailing Fujitsu support - they're not actually answering my problem - just keep referring me to how to re-install. But I've obviously got to do something else to re-install, maybe deleting some other files somewhere, but what and where?

Anyone got any suggestions or suffered this same problem?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Could be the "scan" button on the scanner is faulty.
Try invoking the scanner from within a suitable application like "VueScan" from here:
VueScan Scanner Software for Windows 7, Mac OS X Lion, Linux, iPhone, iPad, iPod


----------

